# Recessive white, Homozygous grizzle? A bit confused.



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Hello pigeon enthusiastic's.

Okay. So I have had these two 1 year old siblings ever since late Winter 2013.

If I did my research correctly the male of the the sibling pair is Homozygous Grizzle. Because his dominant color that he shows is white but you can spot some black on him. He also has an orange-red eye. 

His Sister, turns out showing more black and small white spots... she also has an orange-red eye. 

So what is she, the same as her brother a Homozygous Grizzle? (attached photo in later posts)

The father of these two 1 yr old birds passed away after 17 years, and he looks exactly like her exempt more stocky and his wing feathers are not that long. He was a racing homer.
The mother had the long feathered characteristic and looked more pied (brownish-black on primary and secondary coverts and a blue bar kind of colored tail) and the rest of her body was white. I gave her away b/c she looked depressed after loosing her mate.

Thank you


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)




----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

lolz where is the picture? love to see the birds.

For a bird to be homozygous grizzle, it needs to 2 doses(1 from dad and 1 form mom). If just 1 dose regardless from which parent, the offspring will be heterozygous grizzle. Grizzle is a dominate gene so it will show up on the offspring.


Rec. white need 2 genes(1 from dad and 1 from mom). Rec. gene require both doses to get a full white bird otherwise no white bird at all but may carry the rec. gene.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

the first bird pic looks homozygous grizzle while the second pic is a heterozygous grizzle(looks like she has spread as well since you said the dad looks like her).


do you have the picture of the parents?


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

goodness. Thanks! 

After reading your comment feedback I had this happy feeling. lol IDK why. I guess I am just glad the genetics of the birds are solved. 

When I first posted the pics showed. and then later it did not. lol. I think it was b/c of size.. or something. making it take sooo long to load. Sorry. The original picture was enormous. lol

I am so angry at my self that I did not take photos of the parents. When I had the actual parents. I was not into finding the genetics etc. Cause they actually had a lot of young and from what I remember each pair of young from them were always black, brown-white mix, white-black mix, or that fuzzy grizzle like color. From the past I can recall that not one of their young had both tri-colors showing.. (e.g. Brown-black-white). I am so sad that he died and then I gave her away. Sort of wish I still had them but it is what it is. 

Another posing question of mine: I like the way the female flies.. very good homing and flies with ease and no hesitation. I have seen the male fly too but b/c he seems to have shorter legs than her, he does not take off as easily as her. Would it be a bad idea to breed them together?  they are siblings.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

lol did you see how many post deletes I made! they were all due to me posting the pics and not showing. lol! hahaha


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

its aright i saw them and they look beautiful. 

well you can breed them but like some people said you might run into genetic defects. Although some breeders argue that genetic defect will not like to happen on the first generation but if keep inbreeding down the line then the chance of defect increases.

why not just buy another bird?


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

thankyou.

You are right. 

Had a pair siblings that mated and 1/2 of the young either had deformed wings or their feathers where crossing over each other and not flat and straight. 

I have other birds, just that I like her flying skills and I would like for those skills to pass onto her young... and was thinking, if she bred with her sibling perhaps that chance is even higher b/c they should have more linked characteristics. 

But I never told you, she has already paired up with a cock in the loft. They are not laying eggs yet but, seems like she chose him and as of right now I would leave her with the one she chooses. Just hoping their future young maintain the good quality she has. 

I will take a shoot of the cock she has already paired up with. He looks different from both of these that I asked you about. 

Thanks again.


----------

